# My workout partner



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh gosh the second picture. Hahaha that is max whenever I do sit-ups. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Terrific Post*

Thank you for posting these photos! This is a terrific post. BFF
HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

super cute!!


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Before I had a chance to take a picture she had been entirely on that green yoga mat on her back with her front legs stretched over her head and her back legs stretched way out. Lol I swear she was trying to copy me


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

love it try doing yoga with them super fun


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

We lock her out of the room when we do yoga because she likes to lay up against me a lot.. Lol. Also my husband and I have started doing hot yoga about a month ago and we heat that room to 100 degrees, so a well dressed poodle like Aria would die of heat stroke.. Lol. She also will like my back and the backs of my arms when I'm doing push ups or downward dog...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

So does Kruz my daughter takes him to yoga in the park all the time and I just laugh the whole time as he tries to figure out what they are doing and can he help you know wet nose here and there .


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

Ha ha! How funny. My two lay on my mat when I'm trying to do my yoga every morning. They've got the whole downstairs to play in but always want to lay on my mat! I can't use my foam mat because Tia tries to eat it so I have to use a padded mat,which she has still managed to chew on,little monkey. I am in downward dog and I've got her hanging off the strings on my trousers! Relaxation is nice at the end though as they often lay next to me,that feels very nice!!


----------

